# The times come.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a quick post to inform all that a couple of weeks back I resigned as the NW rep of the TTOC. Robb aka T3RBO has yet to advertise the post I see but I am sure its in his things to do list. I hope a new NW rep can be found ASAP and that the NW will go from strength to strength. All that remains is to thank all those who have supported me in my 3.1/2years as both unofficial and official TTOC NW rep.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

awww Les that is a shame as i have enjoyed your posts as a rep......i am sure you will continue to enjoy the TT and the forum


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

The king is leaving... Long live the king
You have been a great NW rep les and I know that we had to fight tooth and nail to get you in the post from the previous non existent best buddy with the committee rep but it was well worth the fight and the next NW rep has some big boots to fill
So I will leave with a thanks from myself and Linda for all the hard work you have put in over the years and will speak soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Les, your enthusiasm for the role has been exemplory and that's the main thing needed to make it work. You've achieved a resounding success in your time managing the job and you've also helped me immensely with the magazine too for which I am very grateful. We are all going to regret your decision to go Les. When I heard the news I was hoping to persuade you to change your mind and that we could give you time to reconsider before officially saying the role needs filling - as we do with anyone who has done such a good job in the past and is either going through a difficult patch or temporarily can't find the time and needs some help in the role. You were keen to step aside in your circumstances and let someone take over however. All respect to you Les and all our thanks.

Cheers,
John


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks all I appreciate your good wishes and fine words of gratitude. I have to admit it wasn't the easiest of decisions to come to and thought about it for some weeks.


----------

